# 00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

i pulled 00545 transmission signal short to ground
says the harness to the ECU, check that and see the ground...
what are other things to look for and possible solutions
I pulled the harness off the ECU and cleaned the contact tips but still having the same issue
also not letting the car start at sometimes and battery is dying


----------



## naconi (Nov 1, 2009)

*Re: 00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00 (divineVR6)*

There is a TSB for that code that says the possiblities are
1.) incorrect coding of ECM. Recode ECM.
2.) wiring connections between ECM and TCM. Check continuity connectors and wiring harness between ECM and TCM.
3.) Poor engine ground. Check and clean all engine and chassis ground connections, including the battery gnd.
4.) ECM is bad. Replace the ECM.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: 00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00 (naconi)*

ill check out a few of those things, but its a 5spd so i can throw out the TCM part
thank you


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00 (divineVR6)*

Please post the auto scan and vehicle details. Year, make, model, etc..


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: 00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00 (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

i cleared the code and it hasn't come back but i am having a driveability issue
i'm leaning toward the throttle body
1998 jetta vr6 5spd
heres the auto-scan

Monday,11,January,2010,21:27:19:27676
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-259.lbl
Control Module Part Number: 021 906 259 N
Component and/or Version: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V03
Software Coding: 00000
Work Shop Code: WSC 00066 
3 Faults Found:
17952 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187): Signal too Large 
P1544 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17828 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Electr. Malfunction 
P1420 - 35-00 - - 
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High 
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0010 1101
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III
Scan: 01 02 03 08 12 15 25 41 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-259.lbl
Part No: 021 906 259 N
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V03 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00066 
3 Faults Found:
17952 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187): Signal too Large 
P1544 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17828 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Electr. Malfunction 
P1420 - 35-00 - - 
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High 
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0010 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3A0-907-379.lbl
Part No: 3A0 907 379 E
Component: ABS/EDS ITTAE 20 GI V00 
Coding: 03704
Shop #: WSC 00000 
6 Faults Found:
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45) 
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Left (G46) 
04-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44) 
04-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 603 T
Component: AIRBAG VW3 - V03 
Coding: 00084
Shop #: WSC 00066 
2 Faults Found:
00589 - Airbag Igniter 1; Passenger Side (N131) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------
Monday,11,January,2010,21:43:25:27676
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018

Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III
Scan: 01 02 03 08 12 15 25 41 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-259.lbl
Part No: 021 906 259 N
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V03 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00066 
3 Faults Found:
17952 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187): Signal too Large 
P1544 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
17828 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Electr. Malfunction 
P1420 - 35-00 - - 
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High 
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0010 1101
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3A0-907-379.lbl
Part No: 3A0 907 379 E
Component: ABS/EDS ITTAE 20 GI V00 
Coding: 03704
Shop #: WSC 00000 
6 Faults Found:
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44) 
35-00 - - 
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45) 
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Left (G46) 
04-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44) 
04-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 603 T
Component: AIRBAG VW3 - V03 
Coding: 00084
Shop #: WSC 00066 
2 Faults Found:
00589 - Airbag Igniter 1; Passenger Side (N131) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: 00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00 (divineVR6)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Dana @ Ross-Tech (Sep 15, 2009)

*Re: 00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00 (divineVR6)*

This is a hard fault and likely either a faulty component or wiring problem.
17828 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Electr. Malfunction
P1420 - 35-00 - -
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...05152


Both of these are critical for engine performance. I would want to see if there is a common wiring problem unless you're sure they have all set at different times. 
17952 - Angle Sensor 1 for Throttle Actuator (G187): Signal too Large
P1544 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
16487 - Mass Air Flow Sensor (G70): Signal too High
P0103 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...00259

Can you do a TBA without error?
http://wiki.ross-tech.com/inde...BA%29

Edit: Does this vehicle have an automatic transmission? "00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00" If so, it's not in the scan.



_Modified by Dana @ Ross-Tech at 9:44 PM 2-4-2010_


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: 00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00 (Dana @ Ross-Tech)*

I did the adaption and it ran fine, said ADP OK
here is the most recent scan. as you notice half way down it shows the 00545 code for the intermitten short to ground
Monday,22,February,2010,12:50:43:27676
VCDS Version: Release 908.1
Data version: 20091018
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Chassis Type: 1H - VW Golf/Vento III
Scan: 01 02 03 08 12 15 25 41 56

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 01: Engine Labels: 021-906-259.lbl
Part No: 021 906 259 N
Component: MOTRONIC M5.9 HS V03 
Coding: 00000
Shop #: WSC 00066 
3 Faults Found:
17828 - Secondary Air Injection Solenoid Valve (N112): Electr. Malfunction 
P1420 - 35-00 - - 
*00545 - Engine-Transmission Electrical Connection 
29-10 - Short to Ground - Intermittent
16504 - Throttle Position Sensor (G69): Circuit Malfunction 
P0120 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Readiness: 0010 1101*
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 03: ABS Brakes Labels: 3A0-907-379.lbl
Part No: 3A0 907 379 E
Component: ABS/EDS ITTAE 20 GI V00 
Coding: 03704
Shop #: WSC 00000 
6 Faults Found:
01276 - ABS Hydraulic Pump (V64) 
16-00 - Signal Outside Specifications
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
00285 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Front Right (G45) 
16-10 - Signal Outside Specifications - Intermittent
00290 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Left (G46) 
04-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44) 
35-10 - - - Intermittent
00287 - ABS Wheel Speed Sensor; Rear Right (G44) 
04-10 - Mechanical Malfunction - Intermittent
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Address 15: Airbags Labels: 1J0-909-60x-VW3.lbl
Part No: 1J0 909 603 T
Component: AIRBAG VW3 - V03 
Coding: 00084
Shop #: WSC 00066 
2 Faults Found:
00589 - Airbag Igniter 1; Passenger Side (N131) 
32-00 - Resistance too High
00532 - Supply Voltage B+ 
07-10 - Signal too Low - Intermittent
End ---------------------------------------------------------------------



_Modified by divineVR6 at 12:59 PM 2-22-2010_


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00 (divineVR6)*

IS YOUR CAR AUTOMATIC OR STICK! ( YELLING )


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: 00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00 (vwemporium)*

5spd (yelling)


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00 (divineVR6)*

OK yelling

DO THIS.
THE ORDERS HAVE BEEN GIVEN, IT IS YOUR DESTINY TO FIX THE ECU
To have this error with a 5 speed stick the eeprom must be corrupt.
Because your ecu is coded correctly.
recode.
01-11-01283
then 
01-07-00001 to automatic save data.
Key off
Key on 
01 should display coding for 00002 for automatic.
Now 
01-11-01283
01-07-00000 for stick.
key off
key on
01 should display coding for 00000 stick 5 speed.
Then do 01-10-00 save clear default. Key off
Key on
Now do your ADP for 01-04-098 then readiness codes.
Should be ok.
If it isn't ecu is corrupt and cant be defaulted send it to me for repair or purchase new/used unit.
Best,
Jack


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: 00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00 (vwemporium)*

today i cleared the codes and have replaced the stock chip with the C2 chip.. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vwemporium* »_
recode.
01-11-01283
then 
01-07-00001 to automatic save data.
Key off
Key on 
01 should display coding for 00002 for automatic.
Now 
01-11-01283
01-07-00000 for stick.
key off
key on
01 should display coding for 00000 stick 5 speed.
Then do 01-10-00 save clear default. Key off
Key on
Now do your ADP for 01-04-098 then readiness codes.


where do i go in the vag-com to do that, under the same place i did the ADP for the Throttle body?
Im not too good with the actual measureing blocks and doing those things, so where do i go to preform that.

also since i have replaced the chip with the C2 one i supppose that, that could fix the issue as well?

i appreciate the help on this so far


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: 00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00 (divineVR6)*

Oh we are chipped to.
There maybe an issue I have seen where all the maps are the same coding. This is called lazy tuner syndrome.
Im not saying this is the case but be aware.
I would stay stock first though.
Follow my instruction's via the # 
01= ( engine electronics ) then 01-11 ( login ) input data 01283
All buttons have short #s in Vag-Com to indicate what they are and will correlate to what I have written prior.
Hope that helps.
best,
Jack


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

*Re: 00545 Transmission short to ground?? 29-00 (vwemporium)*

i wasnt chipped when I was pulling this codes, just yesterday did i put the chip in.
prior to putting the chip in i scanned it and you see the scan up above for the 22nd.
i then cleared the codes and put the chip.
So now i will wait and see if it throw a code or if the CEL comes back on and go from there.


----------

